# Virginia Deputy Killed in Crash



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BECKY ROBINETTE WRIGHT *
_Special to Officer.Com News_

Sgt. Kevin Barrick of the Virginia State Police said Powhatan County Deputy Sheriff Robert Earl Green, died last night in a single vehicle traffic accident that occurred at 2252 hours in Powhatan County. 
Deputy Green, 33 of Powhatan, was responding to offer assistance to other Powhatan County Sheriffs officers and Virginia State Police troopers who were pursuing the driver of a 2006 Ford Explorer was wanted on criminal charges. 
Deputy Green, driving a 2005 Ford Crown Victoria was traveling northbound on Route 628 when his vehicle ran off the road, struck several trees and overturned. Deputy Green died at the scene of the crash. His vehicle was a total loss. 
Witnesses have indicated that as the Ford Explorer approached a police checkpoint in front of the Red Lane Baptist Church, the vehicle made an abrupt U-turn and accelerated rapidly from the scene in the opposite direction. 
Officers pursued the vehicle for approximately 10 miles at speeds in excess of 100 miles per hour through Powhatan and into Goochland County. The vehicle ran into a ditch on Route 6 near the Henrico/Goochland County line. The driver of the vehicle fled on foot before being apprehended. 
The driver, Khalil Jerry Walker, 24 of Powhatan, has been charged with eluding a police officer, driving while under the influence of a narcotic drug or other self-administered intoxicant or drug and driving while his operators license is revoked or suspended. Charges are pending in Goochland County for assault and battery of a police officer and resisting arrest. 
The crash is still under investigation by Virginia State Police Senior Trooper T.G. Garrett and members of the Virginia State Police Crash Reconstruction Team.


----------

